# new service pics



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This is a new chocolate shop/ 2nd floor apartment service in downtown Rahway. Guess they ran out of straps or didn't see the need for them anywhere but within 12" of the service head. Funny because the supply house (Rahway Electric) is within walking distance. 

Not a code violation, but I never like to be able read the print on the conduit on the riser, it looks sloppy IMO. I try to reveal a "schedule 80" wherever I can if the lower portion needs the required added protection from physical damage so the inspector can see that the proper conduit was used.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I packed my books already; do I see a clearance issue with the window near the service? I thought it was 36".


----------



## Mastertorturer (Jan 28, 2009)

Isn't the service head too close to the eaves also? The drip loop isn't right either. Now I'm not sure about this but isn't each service mast supposed to have it's own Anchor to support the wire? 

I've never installed a mast and it's just what I remember from a text.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mastertorturer said:


> Isn't the service head too close to the eaves also? .....


Must be a local code for you.



Mastertorturer said:


> ...The drip loop isn't right either....


How can you tell from this angle?



Mastertorturer said:


> Now I'm not sure about this but isn't each service mast supposed to have it's own Anchor to support the wire?........


Only if there's more than one service drop. If there's only one, why would you need two anchors for it?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

drsparky said:


> I packed my books already; do I see a clearance issue with the window near the service? I thought it was 36".


I thought if the conductors are above the window the 36'' clearance doesn't apply.


----------



## brokenankle (Jan 17, 2009)

*where are the straps?*

I put the lettering of pvc facing the building it looks better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I thought if the conductors are above the window the 36'' clearance doesn't apply.


That is correct as long as the service head is above the top level of the window. Or is it the conductors that need to be above top level of the window?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I thought if the conductors are above the window the 36'' clearance doesn't apply.


My code book is packed for a move and I wasn't sure how it was phrased.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

brokenankle said:


> I put the lettering of pvc facing the building it looks better.:thumbsup:


I can't wait for the Steelers to put a hurtin' on them Titans this Thursday night! :thumbup:


----------



## brokenankle (Jan 17, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I can't wait for the Steelers to put a hurtin' on them Titans this Thursday night! :thumbup:


Thats what I'm talking about Sixburgh:thumbup:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

brokenankle said:


> Thats what I'm talking about Sixburgh:thumbup:


Soon to be Sevenburgh! :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

brokenankle said:


> I put the lettering of pvc facing the building it looks better.:thumbsup:


 
I would also run the same size pipes below meter pan... looks much better.. uniform :thumbup:


----------



## brokenankle (Jan 17, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I would also run the same size pipes below meter pan... looks much better.. uniform :thumbup:


Also i like to have the weatherhead to be facing straight out I'm just a little picky the way things look


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I like it when the coupling is placed in the middle of the run, not a 10' piece glued to a 4' piece, but something more uniform.


JETS ARE GOING TO DESTROY HOUSTON TEXANS!!!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Too bad Danny Woodhead got dropped to practice squad.. I think he deserved and earned a spot on the roster


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Maybe the window is fixed and can't move.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

It funny but I dont think anyone but another electrician is going to notice any of that stuff.....LOL. Most folks dont even know what those pipes are for......let alone what side the letters are on......
J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets......


----------



## cobra50 (Aug 12, 2009)

I would guess that the utility change the service drop to the new location. Point of attachment should be 6-12" below service head.
GO J-E-T-S


----------



## slowforthecones (Sep 13, 2008)

schedule 40.... what a cheap o. put a good install that lasts for a long time, use schedule 80.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Where are the seals for those meters? Don't they use sealing tags in your area?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

kbsparky said:


> Where are the seals for those meters? Don't they use sealing tags in your area?


My guess would be it was not inspected by the POCO yet.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Inspection? There's probably not even a permit for this job!


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm surprised they even used rigid, you dont see it much in my part of jersey. Seu and foldover straps, most inspectors forgot all about the whole " protected from physical damage".... and is anything glued?


----------

